# Steam OS startet nicht, als sei kein OS auf der HDD



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich krieg Steam OS nicht installiert - es startet zwar alles wie in der Anleitung beschrieben vom Stick, ich wähle Restore, es laufen dann Programmzeilen ab, und irgendwann kommt ein Screen, bei dem ich dann u.a. auswählen kann, ob ich den PC herunterfahren oder neustarten oder nochmal restoren will. Laut Steam sollte der PC aber EIGENTLICH runtergefahren sein - "macht nix", denk ich mir, und wähle Neustart, aber es kommt danach dann nur der Schirm "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device", obwohl die Festplatte an erster Stelle steht - was läuft da schief?


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Dezember 2013)

Falls du eine AMD grafikkarte hast wird es nicht laufen da die noch nicht unterstützt werden.

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Falls du eine AMD grafikkarte hast wird es nicht laufen da die noch nicht unterstützt werden.
> 
> Mfg


 Aber es soll doch sehr wohl mit AMD-Karten laufen, die Einschränkung soll voreilig gewesen sein: Steam OS auch mit AMD- und Intel-GPUs lauffähig


 oder hat sich das Gegenteil rausgestellt?


----------



## blackout24 (26. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich wird jede Hardware unterstützt, die auch von normalen Distros unterstützt wird.

Du könntest mal:

Ye Olde SteamOSe - unofficial installer with BIOS/UEFI support, ISO/USB single download, VMWare 3D out of the box :: Steam Universe

ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Aber was könnte denn bei mir dann das Problem sein? Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung, jedenfalls keine, die stehenbleibt (viele Zeilen laufen einfach nur sehr schnell runter)

Es gibt ja noch eine zweite Methode laut Steam, wo man nicht "Recover" machen soll, sondern im Menü _Selected "Automated install" from the menu._ durchführen - den Punkt gibt es bei mir nicht mal ^^ http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/buildyourown


Mir kommt es irgendwie so vor, als würde das Setup nicht mal die PLatte finden ^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, ich könnte den Grund gefunden haben: ich hab die Default-Version, die braucht wohl nicht nur 500GB wie in der Einleitung bei Steam zu sehen, sondern 1000GB. Ich versuch es gleich nochmal.


----------

